# Changeable Lens Goggles with Good Visibility? Is Zionor Good?



## ToolFan (Feb 18, 2019)

Looking for opinions on reasonably priced ($50 - $100?) goggles that have a good field of view with interchangeable lenses.

I've been using OutdoorMaster ski goggles, which have been ok as far as fogging, but I don't like the field of view, both horizontal and vertical. I've fallen a few times because I was unsure of the terrain in front of me. I'm thinking about ordering Zionor X4 Pro goggles instead. Any thoughts?

Do I need to spend $200 - $400 to get a good field of view? Especially considering that I like having several different lenses depending on the weather, this can get annoyingly expensive pretty quick.

Thanks!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

There is a great Angry Snowboarder video on YouTube that goes over what you really get with Amazon goggles. If you go 2-3 times a year you're probably ok but if you ride regularly it's best to invest in decent goggles.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It all comes down to how price sensitive you are and how much spare time you have. I'm not particularly price sensitive, but I have little enough free time without adding a Quest For Goggles to my itinerary. So I just go straight to the part where I pay a premium price for good goggles that do what I want. I've settled on Anon M4s and I'm perfectly happy with all aspects of them. Except for fogging, which TBH is a problem I have with _any_ goggles.

If you have a lot more time and are willing to do a lot of research before laying out any bucks, you might do better. Or you might not. Honestly, as a general rule, you get what you pay for.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I think the best bang for your buck is Smith Squad or Squad XL if you're bigger. They come with 2 ChromaPop lenses, so you can swap them out for conditions. I got clear lenses for whiteout and night riding for $15. I've been really impressed with ChromaPop, and the comfort of the cylindrical frames.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Short answer is don’t get Amazon goggles.

If you can’t find them being sold in a reputable ski/snow shop then I’d avoid them.

Look for some deals online. Smith does the Skyline in a photochromic lens full price for $190. Hunt around and you might find them on a great sale around $100. Then you get a goggle you don’t have to change lenses with and you also know will legitimately protect your eyes.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

WigMar said:


> I think the best bang for your buck is Smith Squad or Squad XL if you're bigger. They come with 2 ChromaPop lenses, so you can swap them out for conditions. I got clear lenses for whiteout and night riding for $15. I've been really impressed with ChromaPop, and the comfort of the cylindrical frames.


I bought a couple pair of discount Squads before this season. Felt like they fit fine but turned out there was a fair gap at the bridge of my nose. Not sure if Squad XL would help or if I need asian fit.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm a fan of the Zionor x4 pro's and haven't noticed any quality or optical issues, but only have 5 days on them so far. Dual pane spherical & magnetic lenses, silicon backed strap, and a good fit. I used to have several different Oakley A Frames & Crowbars and Spy Marshalls, and the x4 pro's don't seem like a downgrade at all. Granted I didn't test out any of the newer style Oakleys or Smiths, I'm very happy with them.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I used to use Electric EG2 goggles for about a decade. Then Zionor got their hands on the mold, and I started using the Zionor knock-offs with my old Electric straps. Optical quality was a horrible. There were distortions in the spherical lenses, and my UV sensitive eyes would get really fatigued when wearing them. I started wearing sunglasses under the Zionors to get rid of the eye fatigue. I couldn't wait to get new goggles. This was a couple of seasons ago, so maybe their quality has gotten better. I kinda doubt it, but maybe other models are better. I'm not going to find out. Chromapop is awesome and doesn't give me eye fatigue.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

My experience has been the opposite; I recently got Smith Skylines to replace my Zionor x4s, and they fog up way more, and have some distortion. I think they don't scratch as easily as the Zionors though.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

supern00b said:


> My experience has been the opposite; I recently got Smith Skylines to replace my Zionor x4s, and they fog up way more, and have some distortion. I think they don't scratch as easily as the Zionors though.


There's probably pretty large inconsistencies between their models then. The Zionors I had were definitely garbage. Sounds like those x4s were ok.


----------



## ToolFan (Feb 18, 2019)

FWIW I ordered both the Zionor X4 Pro and the Wildhorn Roca goggles, and compared against my OutdoorMaster goggles. I never had problems with fog on the OM's, so my only goal was to increase the field of view.

The Wildhorn had about the same FOV as the OM's, so I didn't bother bringing them to the mountain. The Zionor had a noticeably larger FOV, both horizontally and vertically, so I brought them out last weekend to test. No problems at all with fogging, and the interchangeable magnetic lenses were a piece of cake to swap, so mission accomplished.

These were $60 for the goggles (about twice as much as the OM's) and $30 for additional lenses. I'm curious if a much more expensive goggle would have an even better FOV, but it would have to be a massive difference to make them worth the massive price increase. Not going to bother testing


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

ToolFan said:


> FWIW I ordered both the Zionor X4 Pro and the Wildhorn Roca goggles, and compared against my OutdoorMaster goggles. I never had problems with fog on the OM's, so my only goal was to increase the field of view.
> 
> The Wildhorn had about the same FOV as the OM's, so I didn't bother bringing them to the mountain. The Zionor had a noticeably larger FOV, both horizontally and vertically, so I brought them out last weekend to test. No problems at all with fogging, and the interchangeable magnetic lenses were a piece of cake to swap, so mission accomplished.
> 
> These were $60 for the goggles (about twice as much as the OM's) and $30 for additional lenses. I'm curious if a much more expensive goggle would have an even better FOV, but it would have to be a massive difference to make them worth the massive price increase. Not going to bother testing


Yea, honestly sad that knockoffs are more or less just as good...just the state of the market I guess.


----------

